# LG Homebrew



## Adephi (13/12/18)

http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2018/12/lg-to-unveil-capsule-based-craft-beer-system-at-ces-2019/

I so need this in my life.

"LG Electronics (LG) will debut a capsule-based craft beer making machine, LG HomeBrew, at CES 2019. A winner of a 2019 CES Innovation Award, the state-of-the-art device makes the brewing process incredibly easy thanks to its single-use capsules, optimized fermentation algorithm and convenient self-cleaning feature, the ideal product for anyone seeking the satisfaction of creating their own cold, tasty beer."

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr (13/12/18)

That can work for me as well

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

